# Starbucks Employee AMA



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey guys, seeing growing interest in Costa Beans thread I thought it might be interesting to host AMA about Starbucks in here. Let's see if anyone is interested.

BTW: I won't share any company secrets even though this is anonymous, just because of respect. Thanks!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Ok... AMA

Sooooooo some one at Starbucks H.O orders some beans from somewhere in the world.... what happens next ?


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Ok... AMA
> 
> Sooooooo some one at Starbucks H.O orders some beans from somewhere in the world.... what happens next ?


First there is a forecast of quantity of coffee that we need, then samples are sent to support centre where is tasted few times to check if it meets desired quality, if it does then contract is negotiated. Then there is another preshipment sample (time passed between rating the first sample) is it's approved then coffee beans are scheluded for transport. It ships to one of three destinations, roastery, aging warehouse or decaffeination facilities. When it arrives there is another qc of each lot. Then another team cups samples to ensure quality and approves or rejects it (only 1 percent is rejected). While it's held in inventory it's sampled every couple of weeks. When it's ready it's being released to roasting. Then one last qc at packaging. So beans are bought usually a year in advance and along their way tasted 26 times on average.

And that's book information, I haven't seen a single step in this process with my own eyes.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

What is your position within Starbucks?


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm a supervisor


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Why does Starbucks taste so bad? I don't mean this to be insulting in any way. I'm wondering where in the process it goes wrong.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

What is the average TDS you aim for in espresso? Realistically I could test this myself but since you're here


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

mmmatron said:


> Why does Starbucks taste so bad? I don't mean this to be insulting in any way. I'm wondering where in the process it goes wrong.


The online version of:

No offence but....

And

With all due respect...


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest that the Starbucks supervisor is:

A) Going to believe in and enjoy their product

Or

B) Not admit any different regardless.

Either way it's not a constructive question in this context and I wouldn't expect a constructive answer


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ShortShots said:


> What is the average TDS you aim for in espresso? Realistically I could test this myself but since you're here


A bit open ended?


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

mmmatron said:


> Why does Starbucks taste so bad? I don't mean this to be insulting in any way. I'm wondering where in the process it goes wrong.


I would definitely need more description of "bad'. You might not like it for various reasons, it's really dark dark roast, and it's such a huge company its hard to deliver fresh beans. Everyone here thinks of usable coffee within one month of roasting, here it's rare to get it that fresh, and even when it happens there is first in first out rule like everywhere in food industry, and delays in launch etc. All in all, rarely if ever you will drink a coffee that was made from beans roasted less than month ago. Another factor might be machines which are very consistent, and that's all what I could say about it.

TLR I can't get espresso through my throat.


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

ShortShots said:


> What is the average TDS you aim for in espresso? Realistically I could test this myself but since you're here


TDS, it's all controlled by automatic espresso machines so I'm not really able to tell. 18-23s and looks like 40g to me, but I don't know how much machine doses.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How many baristas at so called specialty coffee shops would know the target TDS for their shots ( or the extraction yield which would be more pertinent ).


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Couple of actual questions now:

Can I have a copy of your training manual please?

Do you, in your position as a supervisor, get to further your skills and/or further other employees training through dedicated sessions?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

My niece was a supervisor at Nero then Starbucks - both a nightmare to work in ,constant churn of staff - out of the two she rated the coffee at Nero as better as they based a standard coffee on two shots, they also graded their baristas, so they could progress to different levels, she said the gear at nero was less automated as well.

Was the coffee any better , no idea she was a tea drinker.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> My niece was a supervisor at Nero then Starbucks - both a nightmare to work in ,constant churn of staff - out of the two she rated the coffee at Nero as better as they based a standard coffee on two shots, they also graded their baristas, so they could progress to different levels, she said the gear at nero was less automated as well.
> 
> Was the coffee any better , no idea she was a tea drinker.


I worked part time at Starbucks a few years ago whilst at University and I was really disappointed with how automated the whole process was. I applied thinking I'd really fine tune my skills and learn how to make great espresso but I just learnt how to froth milk quickly and efficiently. Oh and how to deal with crazy requests and people not knowing their own name


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

@russell16688

What was the strangest request?


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

@StarbucksAMA How automated is the drinks process, I've been told numerous times that all (yes, all) Starbucks machines are bean to cup and require no Barista knowledge at all, how correct is this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

igm45 said:


> @russell16688
> 
> What was the strangest request?


One I always remember that I just found odd was a woman ordering a venti latte but only wanting half a shot of espresso. I remember because I had to clarify it was half of one shot and not half the number of shots. Half a shot was a bit of a pain in the backside too. Each to their own but just seemed pointless due to the sheer volume of milk in the drink.

Some of the other daft ones were the super extra hot ones who wanted it at crazy temperatures and complained anyway. Or the no foam folk who would complain at the smallest amount of stars foam. Obviously this was always when you were at your busiest and were trying to do multiple milks at a time.

I always laughed when the name thing was introduced as some people got really angry about it, some were funny with it and some got really annoyed when they had a weird spelling of a generic name and you didn't spell it right. The best however was calling someones name and drink order and them just standing there looking confused and not collecting. Several calls later and still stood there as though I was talking gibberish. Then the same person came up and asked where their drink was - clarified name and order and pointed to the drink on the top........complained it was a bit cold


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

MikeBookham said:


> @StarbucksAMA How automated is the drinks process, I've been told numerous times that all (yes, all) Starbucks machines are bean to cup and require no Barista knowledge at all, how correct is this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not sure about all stores but I worked in a relatively new franchise and the machine was automated for all the espresso elements. Occasionally you'd have an interruption of service when you cleared out the dead pucks. I really wanted to prep portafilters and master it so was very disappointed with this.

The milk jugs were interesting though as you have specific fill lines for each drink size to minimise waste but had to work to get the foaming down. The wand was powerful though and consistent. I enjoyed making flat whites though as you had to use a normal jug for those and really have your technique down. The cup was a nightmare though as you were required to fill it to the brim. I'm awful at carrying full cups so I'd do some OK art but then spill it everywhere.


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

russell16688 said:


> Not sure about all stores but I worked in a relatively new franchise and the machine was automated for all the espresso elements. Occasionally you'd have an interruption of service when you cleared out the dead pucks. I really wanted to prep portafilters and master it so was very disappointed with this.
> 
> The milk jugs were interesting though as you have specific fill lines for each drink size to minimise waste but had to work to get the foaming down. The wand was powerful though and consistent. I enjoyed making flat whites though as you had to use a normal jug for those and really have your technique down. The cup was a nightmare though as you were required to fill it to the brim. I'm awful at carrying full cups so I'd do some OK art but then spill it everywhere.


I'm slightly shocked that you confirmed a full auto espresso machine is used.

Thanks, I asked because I've only ever been in a Starbucks once and that was in 2012 (I remember because I was visiting the London Olympics) when I didn't have any real interest in coffee other than drinking it and took no notice or had any interest in it being made.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

russell16688 said:


> people not knowing their own name


I drop 3 out of 7 letters of my name to make the English version of it... there's been few occasions where I got myself confused since for paperwork and all that I need my full name.


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm not surprised people don't know their own name when this happens

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/32-worst-starbucks-name-fails-9092308


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Couple of actual questions now:
> 
> Can I have a copy of your training manual please?
> 
> Do you, in your position as a supervisor, get to further your skills and/or further other employees training through dedicated sessions?


1. I'm afraid that's impossible, everything is labeled "for internal use only"

2. Yes and no, there are classes held twice a quarter to improve skills and tech about the coffee, but I haven't noticed any improvement in baristas that went there. If I want I can have one on one sessions during our opening hours with any barista that I think needs some help, again "but" from my two years of experience I noticed that if someone wants to improve they will no matter what. If someone doesn't care about coffee (and there is plenty of them) they won't even if I would spend every single day with them for whole month.


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

MikeBookham said:


> @StarbucksAMA How automated is the drinks process, I've been told numerous times that all (yes, all) Starbucks machines are bean to cup and require no Barista knowledge at all, how correct is this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


100% correct, all you have to do is steam the milk and adjust the grind size (machine prompts you to do that) on stepped knobs.

Fun fact: yesterday I was digging deep in coffee resources manuals and I found instructions for maintenance of some La Marzocco machines and Super Jolly grinder - with things like disassembling the doser and replacing burrs. They are like 10 years old at least


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Would you say that as a business you really sell milk not coffee with the proportions of espresso to size of mugs? How many litres a day do you go through?

What processing is used to make your filter coffee?


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

destiny said:


> Would you say that as a business you really sell milk not coffee with the proportions of espresso to size of mugs? How many litres a day do you go through?
> 
> What processing is used to make your filter coffee?


I think that this business is more focused on selling sweet drinks like Carmel Machiato or some flavoured Lattes, for people that don't really like taste of coffee but sugar. It's hard to say that we sell milk as Costa latte is more milky for me. My store, medium volume one goes through about 50 bottles of 4 pint milk a day, mostly semi skimmed.

About filter, processing as processing method? Or the way we brew it?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

StarbucksAMA said:


> About filter, processing as processing method? Or the way we brew it?


Both really, are the veans the same? If not whats involved start to finish.


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

So it's Pike Place, medium* roast from Latin America blended pre-roast, washed processing. We brew it in a ratio 125g of coffee 52oz out. Metal filter, the one with flat bottom. With BUNN brewer


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

StarbucksAMA said:


> We brew it in a ratio 125g of coffee 52oz out


That's a ratio of 85(ish) grams per litre by the way folks.


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

You're right, and water is poured for about 3:30.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

So... How much coffee does your branch actually use pcm?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

StarbucksAMA said:


> rarely if ever you will drink a coffee that was made from beans roasted less than month ago.


I find this pretty tragic, particularly when you consider footfall, turnover, floor space, high street location, perishables and storage space - all this points toward high volume, maximising the retail space, and not keeping a month's worth of beans in the back room.

how frequently do high volume stores get deliveries?


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

Phobic said:


> I find this pretty tragic, particularly when you consider footfall, turnover, floor space, high street location, perishables and storage space - all this points toward high volume, maximising the retail space, and not keeping a month's worth of beans in the back room.
> 
> how frequently do high volume stores get deliveries?


Every company owned store is getting signature blend delivery every day with specialities like seasonal coffee or decaf weekly.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

StarbucksAMA said:


> Every company owned store


Are there some that are not and thus don't ?


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes, in UK more 50% is franchised. I don't remember the exact number


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

kinda confused then, if there's daily delivery of beans why don't you make coffee with beans that are more than a month old?

are you saying that it's the franchises which do this?



StarbucksAMA said:


> I would definitely need more description of "bad'. You might not like it for various reasons, it's really dark dark roast, and it's such a huge company its hard to deliver fresh beans. Everyone here thinks of usable coffee within one month of roasting, here it's rare to get it that fresh, and even when it happens there is first in first out rule like everywhere in food industry, and delays in launch etc. All in all, rarely if ever you will drink a coffee that was made from beans roasted less than month ago. Another factor might be machines which are very consistent, and that's all what I could say about it.
> 
> TLR I can't get espresso through my throat.


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

Coffee is stale because when we receive it, it already have been roasted at least a month ago


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

destiny said:


> So... How much coffee does your branch actually use pcm?


This I'd like to know.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

StarbucksAMA said:


> Coffee is stale because when we receive it, it already have been roasted at least a month ago


just wow, struggling to understand why this can't be avoided - where is starbucks roasting? offshore?!


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

Phobic said:


> just wow, struggling to understand why this can't be avoided - where is starbucks roasting? offshore?!


Well if all the coffee is always stale then it'll always taste the same!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

StarbucksAMA said:


> Coffee is stale because when we receive it, it already have been roasted at least a month ago


Now I know why my tastebuds tell me never to step into Starbucks.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It has been interesting reading this thread, Thank you.

How do you personally rate S'b against other chains such as Costa, Cafe Nero etc?


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

martyrdon said:


> Well if all the coffee is always stale then it'll always taste the same!


This is exactly it! And the answer to the previous question of why does it taste so horrible. According to a book I read called "Starbucked ", Consistency is massively important to chain restaurants. One way to assure that your coffee always tastes the same in every visit in every location no matter what the origin and whoever is doing the roasting is simply to burn it. Burned always tastes the same. Burned is also strong enough to taste through 20 ounces of milk.

The book didn't say anything about stale, but I would think after burning it doesn't matter wether they are stale or not and not caring is cheaper.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I found the ageing warehouse to be the most interesting thing. Even if you are roasting very very dark, some character will still show through and some organic acids will still be present...unless....you age the coffees to a point where the acids have broken down sufficiently. Either that or they regularly receive unrested greens straight from harvest with no parchment resting time...I'd love to hear more


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

Scotford said:


> This I'd like to know.


About 300kg


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

Phobic said:


> just wow, struggling to understand why this can't be avoided - where is starbucks roasting? offshore?!


Correct! They are shipped from America.


----------



## StarbucksAMA (Sep 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> It has been interesting reading this thread, Thank you.
> 
> How do you personally rate S'b against other chains such as Costa, Cafe Nero etc?


I just don't like them all together, if I'm going to get a coffee I would definitely choose some small independent coffee shop, or just simply brew it at home.

But if I'm really lazy I would go to Costa, but just to the one where I know barista, and know that can make decent coffee.


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

i hate it when staff call out names and people just stand there, i get this at my restaurant too, bring the food out and everyone is too busy talking and not listening to the staff, i think to myself that's fine if you don't want it i'll eat it myself lol

also im not too familiar with full auto machines but i'm assuming it will deliver a fixed volume regardless if the grind and tamp are out? so how do you dial in grind size? and when i see the staff tamp it literally is a tap on the tamper built into the front of the grinder


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

StarbucksAMA said:


> About 300kg


That's actually quite low compared to my thoughts. What's the average number of shots per kg you get?


----------

